# Double Seared Sous Vide Backstrap, Wild Rice, and Sweet Corn



## indaswamp (Jan 9, 2021)

Simple dinner for one tonight...


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 9, 2021)

My kind of simple meal.
Need more wild in that rice pilaf


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 9, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> My kind of simple meal.
> Need more wild in that rice pilaf


Thanks Fueling Around...
I'll be sure to mention it to Uncle Ben!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice meal, looks tasty!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Keith...with a meal like that I'll take simple any day of the week. Looks really good sir.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks good to me!
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 10, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice meal, looks tasty!


Thanks WHB!


tx smoker said:


> Keith...with a meal like that I'll take simple any day of the week. Looks really good sir.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. Sous Vide has become on of my favorite ways to eat game steaks. I can put them in and walk away. When I'm ready to eat, warm up some sides, hot sear and I'm eating in 5 minutes. Really nice when I blow up the kitchen making salamis!! LOL!!


JLeonard said:


> Looks good to me!
> Jim


Thaks JL!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2021)

We turn all our Venison into Deerburgers, except Backstrap into Dried Beef.
However that looks Great !!
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2021)

I'd sure go for a plate of that! Need to remember the sous vide,  never think about it

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks darn good to me!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 10, 2021)

indaswamp
 , curious how long did you SV ? Took part of backstrap out this Am , and was going to do 138° ( wife's temp) for about 6 hrs.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 10, 2021)

128*F, 3 hours.... 6 would be max. time in sous vide for venison steaks IMO


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 10, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> 128*F, 3 hours.... 6 would be max. time in sous vide for venison steaks IMO


Thanks...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 10, 2021)

It was brought to my attention that I should clarify why it is safe to sous vide at 128*F when most information says to sous vide at no lower than 131*. The reason for this is the reverse sear on the meat. Which cooks the meat surface and kills bacteria. I use a torch or a flaming hot grill at let 500*F. Once vac sealed, the steak is safe to sous vide down to 125*F for no longer than 4 hours.

I don't know about everyone else, but I prefer steaks cooked to 125-128*F. Especially game steaks where overcooking makes the lean cuts tough. If you are not comfortable with pasteurizing meat via sous vide under 131*F, then don't.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 10, 2021)

The lower temperature is fine for venison, elk, moose, etc.

It is NEVER safe for bear or wild pig  or any carnivorous / omnivorous game under 138°.  I don't remember the duration, but it must be sterilized, not merely pasteurized.


----------

